# Corsair 750HX



## JamX (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

habe mir ein Neues Netzteil von Corsair geholt. Gestern eingebaut und  ordentlich verkabelt. Als ich dann vom Rechner den Schalter angemacht  habe passierte nix. 
Kein Lüfter bewegte sich kein mux von den Grakas oder sonstiges. 

So meine frage wie warscheinlich ist es das mann ein defektes Netzteil  kauft. 
Nun wieder 3 Tage ohne rechner das nervt bisserl. 

Da das Nezteil ja noch neu ist als 1 Tag alt sollten der Laden das doch  ohne anstand zurücknehmen oder?

Rechnerdaten

c2q 9550 vid 1.25
x48 ds5
corsair dominator ddr2 1066 6 gig
hd4890 xfx 2 mal
Laing dcc2 12v
9 120 mm lüfter 
2 240 mm Lüfter einer mit led.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Sicher, das du das Startkabel richtig angeschloßen hast? 
Brennt die MB Led?
Mal mit Schraubendreher oder ähnlichem die Power-Sw Pins überbrücken.


----------



## JamX (15. Juni 2010)

Led leuchtet nicht. Habe noch nen Brückenstecker von der Wasserkühlung wenn ich die befülle. den habe ich mit einem Lüfter angeschlossen. netzteil kabel ran und angeschaltet....
Der lüfter drehte sich leider nicht...


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2010)

hast du denn Power schalter korrekt am Mainboard anschlossen, da passieren schnell Fehler

EPS&ATX Stecker sitzen korrekt, Kaltgeräte Kabel mal gewechselt?


----------



## JamX (15. Juni 2010)

Kaltegräte Stecker habe ich nicht gewechselt... Dieser ist aber funktionstüchtig habe es mit einem anderen netzteil getestet. Brückenstecker von der Wasserkühlung, habe wegen befüllen des Kreislaufes ohne das die cpu mt strom versorgt wird. das hat ihn leider auch nicht interesiert. 
Denke das ich einfach in den Laden gehe und das die da mal schauen. 

kommt wohl nicht heufig for das das von anfang an nen fehler hat oder wie?

Also war beim Laden die hatten sie einen Tester. Netzteil ist war tot


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, direkt umtauschen - im Corsair Block gibt es auch eine nette Anleitung zum testen der PSU:

YouTube - Corsair Video FAQ: How to test a Corsair power supply


----------

